# IS DOHC Head to SOHC block possible?



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Is it possible to put a ka24de DOHC cylinder head onto a 1990 ka24e block?
If so what other stuff needs changing? harness, ecu, distributer?
Which DOHC would be best s13 or s14?

or would it be more cost effective to find a good ka24de at a salvage yard or on ebay?

If that is the case can you point the way to some threads or websites or people that can help with such a swap?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

not gonna happen. I hear they are different...and I dont know why someoen would wanna do it anyway. I t would be cheaper to get a DOHC complete from a person who dd a swap or whatever than to make the head fit on that block


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Why? Well being the cheap bastard that I am if it would be cheaper to put the Ka24de head on my ka24e (thus making my ka24e a de) then to by and install a a whole new engine. Plus I am now leaning toward supercharging or turbocharging the ka instead of an engine swap so the ka24de is the way to go.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you can get a DE engine rather cheap if you know where to look. i've seen them as low as $350 with trannies. you have to look a little harder for one with an ECU and harness tho.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Damn, I was hoping that the heads would swap over. My brother's hardbody pickup needs some extra oomph and I figured a DE head and ECU would help things out a lot. But engines aren't much more expensive than the heads I was looking at.


----------

